# Gothic coat or dress?



## SpookyMemes (Feb 6, 2018)

I just unlocked the coat and it looks soo much better than the dress imo. I think I look cute lol I won?t be changing out of my outfit anytime soon. Here?s a pic if you want to see moi :



Spoiler: moi








So.. yeah. Do you like the coat or dress more?


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Feb 6, 2018)

Definitely the coat. The dress is cute enough, but the coat is an outfit I would love to own in real life. I still wish Lottie's dress was an unlockable item, I like it better than the one we got.


----------



## LuciaMew (Feb 7, 2018)

Gashlycrumb said:


> Definitely the coat. The dress is cute enough, but the coat is an outfit I would love to own in real life. I still wish Lottie's dress was an unlockable item, I like it better than the one we got.



I also hope Lottie’s dress and wig are unlockable too. I was looking forward to unlocked them in the second part because I thought it was going to be like Rover’s event in which we also get a same sweater as Rover’s. I like the current gothic wig but I want more wigs since there are currently only 2 available. Hopefully, Nintendo will consider to add them into the event next time.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2018)

Isn’t the coat boys only? I’d say dress.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But since the coat out populated the dress, I think you know what you have to do next.


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 7, 2018)

coat


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 7, 2018)

Count me in with the coat people!


----------



## SpookyMemes (Feb 7, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Isn’t the coat boys only? I’d say dress.



I mean I guess the coat was made for boys but nowhere does it say I'm not allowed to wear it lol. I think the coat looks nicer so I'm gonna wear it


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 7, 2018)

Personally I prefer the coat, just looks a lot better to me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 7, 2018)

I typically like girly stuff, so I'd have to say the dress.  Although I will admit the coat is super sharp.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 7, 2018)

I adore the coat so much. <3


----------



## Imaginetheday (Feb 8, 2018)

It's hard to choose! I have purple hair which looks fantastic with the wig and dress. But, yeah, the coat is awesome.


----------



## Nightstar (Feb 8, 2018)

I like both of them  I'm sticking with the dress though.


----------



## Nightstar (Feb 8, 2018)

I like both of them  I'm sticking with the dress though.


----------



## knuckle (Feb 9, 2018)

The coat is amazing. It's really one of the best clothing pieces in pocket camp now.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 9, 2018)

I’ve loved wearing the coat and wig. I’m ready to move on for a few days just to change it up but I’ll keep the wig on. I wish there were more wigs too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I?ve loved wearing the coat and wig. I?m ready to move on for a few days just to change it up but I?ll keep the wig on. I wish there were more wigs too!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 10, 2018)

I think they're both really cute, but I def like the coat more! I'm actually not wearing either, I have the buns but I'm wearing it with the leather vest cause I think it looks cute. =D


----------



## TykiButterfree (Feb 10, 2018)

I love the coat and top hats are always cool. I am not a very girly girl. The dress is cute but it is not something I would want to wear in real life. The coat makes me wish they added the monocle to this game.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Feb 10, 2018)

since the event is over I switched back to my overall dress, but I'm still keeping the wig because my regular hair is boring 

and huzzah, looks like the coat has won


----------

